# Barn Fresh 26X



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2022)

"Barn fresh 26X"....How many more times do you think we'll get to hear/read that phrase?


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 18, 2022)

awesome! I hope you got that Jesse!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> awesome! I hope you got that Jesse!



Ohhhh yeppers


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2022)

@ratrodz 

I'm sure Aaron was one of the first to know about this, but just in case.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2022)

Wow there can't be too many left to be found. Looks like somebody put a 24" rear wheel on it but It's mostly there. Are those aluminum fenders I thought they usually had stainless steel?


----------



## dave429 (Jul 18, 2022)

Amazing find! Such an awesome looking bike. Will there be a clean up on it in the near future? Would love to see that bike once it’s freshened up. Keep us posted!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2022)

That seat post is probably going to be impossible to get out.  You should just sell it to me and save yourself the hassle of even trying.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)

The term, Barn Fresh sure gets thrown around a lot these days, but by the look of all those road apples, that place was steeped in Barn Fresh.
Outstanding find, Jesse!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 18, 2022)

WOW!! Not much else can be said other than just...WOW !!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 27, 2022)

Long drive today, just about ready to call it a night but thought I would share the fruits of a day on the road.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm not a fan of the Silver Kings except for this design. Congrats on a killer find! 😮😯😲


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 28, 2022)

I would trade you every bicycle I own for that one! Congrats on that awesome find!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I'm not a fan of the Silver Kings except for this design. Congrats on a killer find! 😮😯😲



I’m not a fan of any of the 24” SKs but really like the Hex Tubes and the 26X. I have a Hex Tube but still on the hunt for one of these! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 28, 2022)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m not a fan of any of the 24” SKs but really like the Hex Tubes and the 26X. I have a Hex Tube but still on the hunt for one of these! V/r Shawn





Agreed! The 24" wheels throws off the flow of the bikes for me.

I do like the Wingbar design as well. 

Can't wait to see this bike get spruced up! 🤓


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Agreed! The 24" wheels throws off the flow of the bikes for me.
> 
> I do like the Wingbar design as well.
> 
> Can't wait to see this bike get spruced up! 🤓



The Wingbar is a 24" bike?


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2022)

I saw this posted on FB....


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I'm not a fan of the Silver Kings except for this design. Congrats on a killer find! 😮😯😲



Im with you on that one, this is the only SK i really like.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm super jelly.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 28, 2022)

catfish said:


> I saw this posted on FB....
> View attachment 1670710



Ohhhhhhh that man Lawrence is such a sweet talker


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Ayuh, surprised you didn't know that.  If that bike had been 26" it would be one of the coolest ever.



I do know that. I was questioning why Mr. MA said he liked the Wingbar when he said he didn't like the 24" bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I do know that. I was questioning why Mr. MA said he liked the Wingbar when he said he didn't like the 24" bikes. V/r Shawn



Sorry I was huffing toxic chemicals all day, my brain is a little slow.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The Wingbar is a 24" bike?





No clue but like the frame/top tube design. Don' t recall seeing a complete original. I've seen mostly frames for sale. Sorry for my ignorance but don't waste a lot of time researching bikes I have little interest in owning.🤷‍♂️ Thanks for the knowledge! I love learning something new.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2022)

So, did the 26X have an internal frame spring, like the Flocycle/Duralium Airflow?
Or was it a rigid frame?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Pretty sure rigid-no spring


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 29, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> So, did the 26X have an internal frame spring, like the Flocycle/Duralium Airflow?
> Or was it a rigid frame?



This one is rigid anyway- remarkable but I don’t see any frame damage / repairs!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2022)

Wow!
That is fabulous!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 29, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> This one is rigid anyway- remarkable but I don’t see any frame damage / repairs!
> 
> View attachment 1671275
> 
> ...



Wicked!  So whats the plan?  Full polish or leave the ‘tina?  

Gotta admit...I love the look, even it it is 24” ide still ride it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 29, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Wicked!  So whats the plan?  Full polish or leave the ‘tina?
> 
> Gotta admit...I love the look, even it it is 24” ide still ride it.



Ohhh I'm not a polished up sorta guy and while it was on 24" wheels this bad boy is fiending for a fitting pair of 26" balloon tires.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 29, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Ohhh I'm not a polished up sorta guy and while it was on 24" wheels this bad boy is fiending for a fitting pair of 26" balloon tires.



Me neither...i prefer to maybe just wash it and roll it.  26” wheels would make a huge difference.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2022)

The most common reaction to the Monark made aluminum bicycles, is, and probably was even at the time of their manufacture, is what’s with the 24” diameter wheels?
I think Monark was for whatever reason, pretty solidly convinced that the smaller diameter wheels was the way to go.
But, they must have finally sensed the need to build a couple of models of their aluminum bicycles, with 26” diameter wheels.
Hence the model name, 26X.


----------



## Misterclassic (Jul 29, 2022)

Wow!! I've only been a member of the forum for a couple of weeks, but this is one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen!  I was noticing the front fork though, someone else here said it's rigid?  It looks like with some creative machining it could be made into a functional springer.  At any rate, what a fantastic find!  How long did it take your heart rate to return to normal?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2022)

Misterclassic said:


> Wow, I've only been a member of the forum for a couple of weeks but this is one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen.  I was noticing the front fork though, someone else here said it's rigid?  It looks like with some creative machining it could be made into a functional springer.  At any rate, what a fantastic find!  How long did it take your heart rate to return to normal?



I believe they were referring to the rear half of the bike. There is another Monark called the Flocycle that is a dual suspension frame.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 30, 2022)

Misterclassic said:


> Wow!! I've only been a member of the forum for a couple of weeks, but this is one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen!  I was noticing the front fork though, someone else here said it's rigid?  It looks like with some creative machining it could be made into a functional springer.  At any rate, what a fantastic find!  How long did it take your heart rate to return to normal?



Welcome to the fold!
The fork is a springer, frame is rigid as @fordmike65 mentioned above- 

I've bought a few exciting balloon tire bikes in the past but this is certainly the most exciting and interesting balloon tire project I've ever started.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 3, 2022)

26X Update!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Is that seat post still in there for a reason😩 Regardless looks like progress to me! Can't wait to see this one returned to its former glory. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)

Your wasting too much time on this. You should just sell it to me and save yourself the work.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> Your wasting too much time on this. You should just sell it to me and save yourself the work.



Ohhhh it doesn't feel like I'm wasting any time! I've enjoyed playing with it - unfortunately as Shawn mentioned that darn seatpost is still holding on but oil oil oil


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Ohhhh it doesn't feel like I'm wasting any time! I've enjoyed playing with it - unfortunately as Shawn mentioned that darn seatpost is still holding on but oil oil oil



When you are ready to give up, let me know.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Ohhhh it doesn't feel like I'm wasting any time! I've enjoyed playing with it - unfortunately as Shawn mentioned that darn seatpost is still holding on but oil oil oil



If all else fails, before you give up on it. Find an impact socket that fits semi-snug down over the post, weld it to the seat post, not completely but just enough that the welds wont break.  Hook up an air impact to the socket and go to town.  Once it comes out, cut your welds, clean up the metal on the seat post and bam!
Never failed for me and Ive done it on broken stems too.

Best part is, alot of the time, the heat from welding to the post will often-times help release the post.


----------



## Jollyride (Aug 8, 2022)

Nice find Jesse congrats!!!

Heat could temper the Aluminum and make it weak..

Kroil it like crazy!!!! It's expensive however it really works.


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2022)

tacochris said:


> If all else fails, before you give up on it. Find an impact socket that fits semi-snug down over the post, weld it to the seat post, not completely but just enough that the welds wont break.  Hook up an air impact to the socket and go to town.  Once it comes out, cut your welds, clean up the metal on the seat post and bam!
> Never failed for me and Ive done it on broken stems too.
> 
> Best part is, alot of the time, the heat from welding to the post will often-times help release the post.



Used this method many times but this a whole different animal, it's a quiled seat post with a bolt & a wedge so you can't just impact/twist it without getting the wedge disengaged especially with steel vs. aluminum. my Monark Speedster (  26X's cheaper brother ) with a stuck post, tried everything including weld/impact and the whole frame started to flex, gave up before wrecking the frame, just drilled a hole thru the post and slid a 2nd post over it with a bolt thru both, works fine and maybe I'll get back to trying again someday.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 9, 2022)

Using one of these old school BMX stems on stuck seat post was one of my best discoveries.. Obviously your situation is a little different..but
Id recommend an ACS one like this..best quality for cheapest price IMO.. Jeff
HA! Edit....I went on ebay to borrow a picture of one..GOOD LORD..Those are now stupid money as well..Im sure you can find something similar/cheaper,but you get the idea..


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## John (Aug 9, 2022)

I hit them down first to loosen them up and then pull them out. Had to do it on 2 26X frames.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 26, 2022)

This bad boy has put up a fight but I do have a progress report for you all -


----------



## dave429 (Aug 26, 2022)

Wow! Just beautiful!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2022)

Looks great!
I love the museum quality surroundings.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 26, 2022)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 31, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> This bad boy has put up a fight but I do have a progress report for you all -
> 
> View attachment 1685734



*So are you swinging by to drop it off now ,,,, Love me a 26X ,,,, A great find & gentle clean up *


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 11, 2022)

Got the rear cog swapped out for the appropriate size, installed a chain and got in the replacement chrome bezel for the headlight. 
A couple of 'after' shots of some of those more corroded areas.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 11, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that seat post still in there for a reason😩 Regardless looks like progress to me! Can't wait to see this one returned to its former glory. V/r Shawn



I have to vent at least a little about that darn seatpost. I oiled the hells bells out of it for a while from every angle but ultimately the steel was just too compromised and broke off inside the seat tube. Terrible. 
I had to cut it out from the inside taking special pains to avoid any damage, took forever going so slow but I got it eventually. 
It felt so darn good to clean that emptied seat tube and install a nice fresh quilled seatpost.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2022)

In my career as a grounds keeper, I had to remove many snapped off irrigation risers, so I can imagine exactly how you removed the broken seat post.
With a hacksaw blade, and a lot of patience.
It’s such a relief, when you finally make that last sectional/longitudinal cut, and the pieces start popping out.
Good as new, as long as you take your time, and only cut through the part you’re trying to remove.
Nice job, Jesse!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> In my career as a grounds keeper, I had to remove many snapped off irrigation risers, so I can imagine exactly how you removed the broken seat post.
> With a hacksaw blade, and a lot of patience.
> It’s such a relief, when you finally make that last sectional/longitudinal cut, and the pieces start popping out.
> Good as new, as long as you take your time, and only cut through the part you’re trying to remove.
> Nice job, Jesse!



You get it my friend


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> In my career as a grounds keeper, I had to remove many snapped off irrigation risers, so I can imagine exactly how you removed the broken seat post.
> With a hacksaw blade, and a lot of patience.
> It’s such a relief, when you finally make that last sectional/longitudinal cut, and the pieces start popping out.
> Good as new, as long as you take your time, and only cut through the part you’re trying to remove.
> Nice job, Jesse!






Duh lol hahaha 😆


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 11, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1694131
> Duh lol hahaha 😆



I tried a slide hammer but I was worried the force necessary to move the post was going to damage the frame so I opted to cut it out slowwww but steady. 
I was also concerned about any unintentional pinching that the bronze bracket may have caused to the seat tube possibly causing seizure of the seat post. 
If the bolt that holds that bracket in place over the seat tube is loosened it moves freely on the tube and so you get flex in the dual top tubes. 

This is a shot from that period in my life haha, I had it clamped to my coffee table as gingerly as possible while still being sturdy.


----------



## Thee (Sep 11, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I tried a slide hammer but I was worried the force necessary to move the post was going to damage the frame so I opted to cut it out slowwww but steady.
> I was also concerned about any unintentional pinching that the bronze bracket may have caused to the seat tube possibly causing seizure of the seat post.
> If the bolt that holds that bracket in place over the seat tube is loosened it moves freely on the tube and so you get flex in the dual top tubes.
> 
> ...



Right !! I was just busting cycle’s chops haha about sprinkler risers, I did the same tedium with a hacksaw blade until I discovered that removal tool & felt like a dufus, lol stuck post whole different story, different metals like to fuse together ? Patience go’s a long way on that one good job !!


----------

